# L-theanine and GABA



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm just curious if anyone has tried any of these and can share any experiences with me and others if they helped their social anxiety. 

Were they a waste of money? Did you see a difference? How fast? Not at all? Anything you share will be appreciated....:smile2:


----------



## mindfulmarc (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm really curious to hear thoughts here too. I have read Green tea is loaded with L-theanine which has been a nice alternative to coffee for me. Never tried a supplement or tried GABA either.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Some people say it helps, others no..I guess it varies with each person...I'm waiting to hear some success stories too but no one has responded yet, if you hear anything feel free to post ..thanks!


----------



## mxeknt (Mar 28, 2018)

mindfulmarc said:


> I'm really curious to hear thoughts here too. I have read Green tea is loaded with L-theanine which has been a nice alternative to coffee for me. Never tried a supplement or tried GABA either.





ladysmurf said:


> I'm just curious if anyone has tried any of these and can share any experiences with me and others if they helped their social anxiety.
> 
> Were they a waste of money? Did you see a difference? How fast? Not at all? Anything you share will be appreciated....:smile2:


GABA doesn't cross the blood brain barrier so it does **** all.

L-Theanine is used to smoothen the jittery effects of stimulants such as caffeine. Its effects are very subtle and has zero recreational value.


----------



## thestruggleisreal (May 23, 2018)

I’ve been using L-theanine (suntheanine) for the past 3 months and I can say that it definitely helps. I heard it depends on the person though; works for some and doesn’t work for others. I take 300mg on an empty stomach before leaving the house, it takes about 30 minutes to kick in but I definitely notice the effects. I feel more calm in public and have less anxious thoughts. I rarely have any anxiety symptoms when I use it (shaky hands, blushing, shaky voice). I would say it lasts a good 5 hours, after that you still feel some effects but not as much. I’m sooo glad I found a supplement that helps with my anxiety and don’t need to use any meds. I think it’s worth giving it a try.


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

just bought some l-theanine and its very relaxing


----------



## NotFullyHere (Apr 29, 2018)

I think I'll give L-theanine a try, I did manage to suppress my depression through diet but my anxiety/stress is still there.


----------



## Wolfyyy (Apr 3, 2018)

Didn't notice much from GABA (except tingling hands), but L-theanine seems to have a nice calming effect, without making me drowsy.


----------



## NotFullyHere (Apr 29, 2018)

Inositol seems to work for depression and anxiety as well, so I'll try both L-theanine and inositol supplements to see what happens to my anxiety levels.


----------



## NotFullyHere (Apr 29, 2018)

L-theanine arrived first so I tried it over a few days and though it has a calming effect, almost like a tipsy kind of feeling at 200mg, it didn't really suppress the crazy thoughts in social situations. It is calming, though, so it wasn't a total waste of money. I think it would be great for taking an hour before bed(100mg), just to get you relaxed.

I am looking forward to trying inositol, it should arrive in the next couple of days. The recommended dosage for people with anxiety disorder is 12-18g per day.

🤞🤞

NFH


----------



## Claytoney7 (Jul 28, 2016)

So L-Theanine is the supplement that I take the most. I found it about 4 years ago while in search of a more natural supplement to help with anxiety. I had tried racetams but they only worked so well. I ordered some L-Theanine. I take it nearly every day, probably around 5/7, but I took it 3 times/day every day for the first 3 and half years. Recommended dosage is 200 mg, I found that to be somewhat effective but not strong enough, for the first 1 year I took 350 mg 1-2 times daily. I then moved up to about 500 mg 1-2 times per day, and then I eventually started taking around 800 mg 2-3 times per day. This was mostly due to gradually increasing external stressors at work. I still love L-Theanine, I take it before tests, before overwhelming social events, or before bed. I usually only take 700 mg before bed these days but I've also eliminated as many external stressors as possible. 12-18 g per day is a lot, but its so safe that you'd be completely fine if you did that. I'd say 6 g (2g 3x/day) a day would be pretty effective. If you're thinking about trying, just go for it. There is really no risk and it's pretty inexpensive. I always buy it from Liftmode and they have the best quality that I've found. I usually take it with magnesium at night, which I also recommend if you haven't tried it.


----------

